# So Confused



## Amy Sue U (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi all. My name is Amy, and even though I've suspected it off and on for years, I was told two days ago that I have IBS.For most of my childhood, I dealt with constipation. As an adult, it's gone the other way, especially if I am nervous, excited, or, stressed.The past 6 months have been the worst. I am to the point where I have no idea what to eat anymore.I'm on a probiotic via my doctor, and, I've started a food journal.I learned yesterday that, no, I cannot have popcorn anymore.







So long old pal.I don't know if I should go dairy and gluten free...stand on my head..what. I guess because the pain can be so bad, I don't want to do anything to induce it.I've been looking at the foods that are ok, and the ones that are triggers.Does this mean no pizza, tomatoes, salads, bbq..etc, ever again? Help, I am lost.


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

http://www.themargareth.com/2012/07/ibs-irritable-bowl-syndrome.html


----------



## Dodelo (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't think pizza or bbq is a good idea, but as far as I know tomatoes are okay! I learn what I can and cannot eat by testing it... those liars said prune juice would help...Hope everything works out!


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

I have heard people that are very insure of what to eat and not eat, try one clean item at a time and see how the tummy behaves:like just salad, just tomatoes, just chicken.. :then one does not mix things and are unsure of what one actually reacts too... whatever is causing your IBS, you have to think nutrition, get your body all of vitamins and protein, fats... choose nutrient packed food over empty things like wheat bread, popcorn,candy, - not that i think you eat a lot of that .. so that you dont get malnutrition, that is easy to get with diarea and tummy problems.. multivitamin and omega 3 good luck anyway!


----------

